# Old timer interview . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can listen for hours to these old fellas recount the old days.









.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hard men for a harder time.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah I always enjoy stories like that... I think it's why I enjoy the History Channel so much. They do a lot of very interesting interviews.


----------

